# Update: Scooter out, Santa in



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello all piegon talk people. . .

I haven't really been to this site lately or posting. . . . I've been real busy, and plus some things have happened but I had a chance to sit down and fill everyone in. 

You may know I had a bird named Scooter. Unfortunately this bird is gone. He didn't die but flew away. What happened was, I had to go out of town, and let a friend watch after the bird because I was going to be gone more than a week. He let the bird out to roam around. However, he neglected to CLOSE the window! So, Scooter is now on his own. I spotted him recently with some ferals so he appears to be doing well. I haven't been able to catch him and haven't seen him lately. So, Scooter is out.... I was sad at first but its been long enough and I am over it so I'm not going to dwell on that subject......

Now, I have a new bird. His name is Santa. His name is Santa because he has a ring of white feathers around his neck and when he puffs up and has his head/neck crunched up the ring makes him look like he has a big white beard!

The story of Santa is as follows.

Santa was a bird I saw at my work who lived on one of the ledges. He would fly all around but was always in the same area. I nicknamed him Santa because of the white feathers around his neck. He's a blue bar pigeon with patches of white throughout the typical shimmering neck feathers and grey/black body. He has red feet and White toenails! Cute!

This bird soon started to notice me at work as I would feed the ferals on occassion with some sunflower seeds, dove/pigeon mix, etc. Santa 'lived' in an open outdoor lobby area. I would feed him the most often, and enjoy him roaming around in the great outdoors when I would be at work. I know he is a male because at one point I saw him with a mate, and I'd seen him mating, and doing his mating calls and 'pushing' the hen to the nest.

He hadn't been with a mate for a while, however.

Anyway, one day not long ago I came upon Santa sitting on the ground not moving. He perked up when he saw me as he always does (he knows me from the feedings). I offered him food but he didn't go to eat it he just stayed there. I walked up onto the grass where he was and walked up to him and he stayed there. I was like wow he always runs away if he gets too close to me so he must not be well. When I got really close he started slowly walking away and went into a crevice. He came out and I started walking after him. I noticed that in many places on the ground there were droppings (that didn't look normal.) I could tell the bird had been roosting on the ground for a while. I knew if he stayed there he could fall prey to another animal. I followed Santa around the area and finally he led me to a vestibule area and cornered himself to an area I can tell he was at often (droppings). 

The whole time that I would be coming after him he would not take flight once, when he was his normal self he would come close enough to eat what I would throw down but never close enough to be caught, etc. This time since he cornered himself and didn't try to hide I went to try to pick him up and he gave no resistance. I Knew he had something wrong.

Luckily I had a large paper shopping bag. I put the contents in another bag and put the pigeon in the bag (he had ample room to move around as it was a large bag/container). 

I took the bird home and since Scooter's cage was now vacant I put Santa in there. I let him warm up and he seemed to be getting better. He would not eat or drink though. His poop was odd and sometimes green. I got somethings from the pet store and talked to a vet. I put some ACV in the water. Soon, Santa was eating and drinking, and his droppings are very healthy! They look like brown raisins with a white cap. The vet ok'd them. The bird also can fly again and is very agile. When he wasn't doing well he couldn't fly and had poor balance. The vet said whatever happened to him is gone and said he checks out fine.

I went to release Santa. A day or two later, Santa was on the ground again hiding in a corner. His droppings were indicating he had been starving ( can't be there to feed him all the time!!!). He let me catch him again. I took care of him a second time and he is now doing well, once again. Vet says the second time he hadn't been eating. He eats now at my house and drinks. He also is now cooing. Unlike Scooter and other birds he does not try to bite me when in his cage. He is somewhat friendly since he was already used to me. He tries to keep away from me when he is loose in my house but he is easily catchable. When I have food he flies to me..... It looks like Santa is here to stay since release attempts weren't successful. He likes me.

....pix will come soon!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear Scooter escaped 

But, people attract pigeons who most need it, and it's a real well done for looking out so caringly for Santa. It sure sounds like you have a pidge friend who has decided that he's not going to be a happy bird unless he's with you 

John


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Badbird -- Sorry to hear about Scooter's departure, but glad you've been there for Santa. He sounds like a sweet bird, and I look forward to seeing pix soon.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.pixalbums.net/upload/Pigeon/santa1.jpg

http://www.pixalbums.net/upload/Pigeon/santa2.jpg

enjoy the pics. ill have more as time goes on. he only poses all puffed up....i want some pics of him not all bunched up lol.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He looks like he has made himself very much at home and is claiming his territory 

He is sure a fine looking pigeon!

John


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks he's sitting on my knee right now. any other bird would have flown away if i tried to set him on me lol 

he's pretty tame for a feral rescue


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Neat photos! I can see why you named him Santa. Sorry about Scooter. Seems like you have a new friend!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Badbird,

I'm sorry to hear about Scooter, I remember you both well, and also that you took care of your local ferals. At least Scooter has found other ferals to be with, that's a blessing in addition to be able to see him now and then and know that he's OK.

Your new friend is a handsome little one, with the white collar around his neck. 
How fortunate that you had a connection w/this pij enough that it would trust you to help out. 

Do think that the cere is a bit off color, not sure if that's from rubbing against something or part of what causes the pij to go 'off' if not directly taken care of.
Some things may not readily show up in a fecal float, so I would still keep an eye out for signs of not feeling well.

Garlic capsules are helpful with several issues including the cere coloration. Might want to give that a try.

Thanks for updating on Scooter and helping Santa, sounds like he sure 
needed it.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm glad Scooter is doing fine with the ferals. Some birds are just not meant to be "pets." 

However, looks like Santa may want to stay a "house pigeon."  LOVE his white neck feathers! He sure is a handsome bird!

Please keep us updated on his progress and post more pictures!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi badbird, 

I noticed in the pictures of Santa, that his cere is a bit dirty. Is this just something that he has rubbed up against or has it always been like this?

It could be nothing, but a dirty/grey cere can indicate various respiratory problems in pigeons. This could be a reason as well that you were able to catch him so easily - twice. You may want to ask your vet what they think and see about running some tests. The bird may be generally healthy but it could also have an illness still that isn't allowing it to reach it's optimum health.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Scooter. I'm sure that was very hard to lose him to the wild.

Thank you for helping Santa. Something just doesn't seem right, and I agree a full examination should be considered. 

Consider some good supportive care also. Probiotics should be given also, to up the good bacteria, as well a garlic. Glad you gave him ACV.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Badbird~ That is bad news reading about your Scooter. Maybe he migt come back to you? You have Santa now to keep you hopping at least. Keep positive.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Badbird,
It has been a while since I have read one of your posts.
Sorry to hear about Scooter, I'm sure he is happy with his new feral friends.
Good job on looking after Santa, he is a fine looking pigeon.
I do recommend getting that cere checked out just to be certain.
Look forward to more pics.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Scooter*

Badbird,

Please remember to keep your eye out for Scooter and feed him well. He was never meant to live out in the wild and doesn't know how to take care of himself. He really needs to be caught and if that isn't possible, he shoulded be looked after on a daily basis.


----------

